# What mini-camera?



## raleets (Jan 2, 2011)

Howdy,
I'm thinking of giving myself a mini-camera for Christmas so that I can record a track level video of my layout. I want something that could be mounted on a flat car and pushed in front of the loco(s).
Anybody have any experience with them, or any suggestions on what to buy?
Thanks,
Bob


----------



## porthole200 (May 14, 2013)

Bought one back in September on "that auction site", if you know what I mean. It was called a mini wireless nanny micro camera with receiver. Paid $20.99 with free shipping. Thing works great.


----------



## sjm9911 (Dec 20, 2012)

I put my phone on a gondola and gave it a ride but thats in o, don't know if it would work in ho! It does add another perspective to the layout!


----------



## wvgca (Jan 21, 2013)

i bought one about the size of an auto remote key fob, 10 bucks on fleabay, 1024x768 reseloution...works well, has sound as well as video or still photos...the memory card for it cost about the same....here's a link to a video i took about a month ago of my layout, so that you can get some idea of what to expect out of a ten dollar camera that fits easily on a flat deck car..

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Hoc2yuxalvM


----------



## raleets (Jan 2, 2011)

wvgca said:


> i bought one about the size of an auto remote key fob, 10 bucks on fleabay, 1024x768 reseloution...works well, has sound as well as video or still photos...the memory card for it cost about the same....here's a link to a video i took about a month ago of my layout, so that you can get some idea of what to expect out of a ten dollar camera that fits easily on a flat deck car..
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Hoc2yuxalvM


Thanks for the sample.......I saw that one on fleabay myself, as well as some other youtube videos for the same unit. Looks like pretty good bang for the buck.
Many thanks!
Bob


----------



## rkenney (Aug 10, 2013)

My daughter just bought a Go Pro Hero4 Silver. A little pricey for my blood at $399.00, nor can I figure out what a good use would be. These kids are all tech junkies.

But hey it's only money!  I'll have to call her and see if she has any video uploads yet.

Here's the site: Go Pro Hero4 Silver


----------



## eljefe (Jun 11, 2011)

I've been debating about these 808 key fob cameras. They all look alike but seem to vary quite a bit in quality, user friendliness and cost, so how can you tell which ones are the good ones?

I've been planning to get a Mobius for another hobby, which seems to be a higher quality successor to the 808s. They are more expensive though.

http://www.novotm.com/


----------



## higgsbosonman (Nov 17, 2014)

I have a gearcam HD, which i got for attaching to rockets and my model planes. A little overkill and a bit pricy at the time (i got it for $100), but it's pretty rugged and light for its purpose. It records at 720p, and is the size of one of a cheap LED flashlight. I can't find their website, so i guess they went out of business. 

Going to go take it to the train club right now and make a video with it thought


----------



## rkenney (Aug 10, 2013)

Good video on the 808 key fob cameras. evidently there are differences in quality.


----------



## eljefe (Jun 11, 2011)

A new minicam is coming on the market. The RunCam HD is very similar to the Mobius but quite a bit cheaper, retailing for about $50.

http://shop.runcam.com/runcam-hd/


----------



## johnfl68 (Feb 1, 2015)

I highly suggest the Mobius Action Cam, it is the Full HD Big Brother of the 808 cameras. They are around $80 now depending on what you get, you can get just the camera, and nothing else if you already have uSD cards and the like. I feel well worth the price.

Warning, there are many knock offs out there, please only buy from the sellers listed in this forum link, to make sure you get the real ones:

http://www.rcgroups.com/forums/showthread.php?t=1904559

I have a couple of them, and use them for time-lapse and other recordings. And of course will use on my new layout as soon as I finish planning and building.

Just about the right size for a HO Flatcar.

A lot of hobbyist are using these for trains, planes, rockets, boats, etc. as cost effective camera that is small and lightweight.

There is no wireless or preview, it's kind of a "eyeball" placement, and you get what you get. I have always gotten good results in varied lighting, etc. USB for charging and downloading so you don't have to take out the uSD card.

Anyway, take a look as a possible option. Everything you could possibly want to know is at the link I posted above.

John


----------



## microbuss (Mar 13, 2015)

I has a Lionel RailScope in HO 
Would that work? LOL
Am planning on updating it to a color cam with a matching caboose


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

I have the 808 #16, and it does a very nice job.

Here's a video shot with the camera.


----------



## eljefe (Jun 11, 2011)

Don't think I've seen any knock-off Mobiuses, but there are gobs and gobs of knock-off 808s. The RunCam is getting good reviews from "the experts."

http://www.rcgroups.com/forums/showthread.php?t=2313131

It has some upgraded features compared to the Mobius but at a lower price. I like the RF shielding built into the case, though I doubt this will be much of an issue in most of the applications I plan to use it for.


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

The 808's come in all flavors, that's why it's important to specify the type. Mine is an 808 #16 with a 120 degree wide angle lens. You can also install other lenses, but I liked the view this one provided.

The form factor of the 808 lends itself to using on the trains better than the _RunCam SKY_ models I found.


----------



## eljefe (Jun 11, 2011)

gunrunnerjohn said:


> The 808's come in all flavors, that's why it's important to specify the type. Mine is an 808 #16 with a 120 degree wide angle lens. You can also install other lenses, but I liked the view this one provided.


Oh, I'm well aware of the myriad of 808 models (#16, #18, #24, ...). It's a maddening variety. Just look here.

http://www.chucklohr.com/808/index.shtml

The problem is you can find a #16 for $15 that's really good or a #216 for $50 that's a junky knockoff. It's a real crap shoot and takes a lot of effort to research the trustworthy sellers.




gunrunnerjohn said:


> The form factor of the 808 lends itself to using on the trains better than the _RunCam SKY_ models I found.


The Sky is a different model than I'm talking about. The RunCam HD that I'm referring to is the new model that isn't even really on the market yet (still doing pre-orders). It has the same form factor as the Mobius. That size and shape is well suited to my primary application of model rocketry. It ought to work OK for trains too, I imagine.


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

Where did you find a #16 for $15?



> Oh, I'm well aware of the myriad of 808 models (#16, #18, #24, ...). It's a maddening variety. Just look here.


True, but the value of the forum is to inform those that don't know about the variety, so your page is an excellent reference.


----------



## eljefe (Jun 11, 2011)

gunrunnerjohn said:


> Where did you find a #16 for $15?


One of my hobby buddies says he bought one for something like that ($15-$20 range, don't recall the exact amount). I think he bought it on eBay but don't know exactly where. This was several months ago.


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

Well, a buddy told a buddy that he got one doesn't help me much.


----------

